
Facebook to Add End-To-End Encrypted ‘Secret Conversations’ to Messenger App - envy2
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/07/09/technology/facebook-messenger-app-encryption.html
======
sctb
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12055375](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12055375).

